# Prepper Nurse youtube video Prisoner on a burn unit



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

Hi folks! We absolutely do not want to have a serious burn now or in a collapse or emergency situation. The pain is unbelievable, even with the very best of pain medications. And treating them to ensure the best possible outcome requires IV antibiotics and specialized care and facilities. Many people still die from burns. If you like youtube videos, please feel free to wander over and take at look at the latest video I posted about my experience on a burn unit with a prisoner  Prepper Nurse


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Informative video.


----------



## Prepper Nurse (Jul 26, 2014)

csi-tech said:


> Informative video.


 thank you very much csi-tech! Prepper Nurse


----------

